# Omcan slicers??



## snickers104 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a chance to pickup an Omcan 220F slicer cheap...anybody have any experience or opinion on this slicer??


----------



## linguica (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes I just bought the 195 f, a 7inch slicer. Very solid, made in Italy. Sorry now that I didn't buy a full sized 12 inch model.


----------



## snickers104 (Jan 11, 2013)

This one is a 9 inch blade so should be big enough for me.  Hope it holds up.


----------



## coacher72 (Jan 16, 2013)

Snicker104 don't know anything about the slicer but I noticed you were from Cimarron. I taught there for over 20 yrs moved to Pratt in the Fall of 2000. Just wanted to say hi and good luck with your BBQ'ing.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 16, 2013)

snickers104 said:


> This one is a 9 inch blade so should be big enough for me.  Hope it holds up.


If you can, measure the distance from the blade to the sliding table "push bar"...  You want it to be at least 9" so you can slice bacon.... 

Dave


----------



## snickers104 (Jan 16, 2013)

Got it and cleaned it up...works GREAT!!!

I measured from the blade and it is about 10.5 inches...cant wait to try making some bacon...


----------



## daveomak (Jan 16, 2013)

.....


----------

